

Merkel urges Germans to put aside fear of big data - antman
http://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0002211364

======
zeeed
the title is slightly incorrect as Merkel, as usual, does not address
"Germans" but "business leaders" on a conference for business leaders.

It seems for Germans, there a bit of a divide there as the government appear
to cater a lot more for the industry than for the people.

